# DECLINED TRIPS ISSUES



## german1986 (Jul 1, 2021)

Since a few weeks ago I have been unable to decline any trip, O used to decline trips that were only 3 dollars for long distance but took 4,5 dollars and more.
BUT the decline X button has dissapear, so Uber pops up with trip info and says " head to your destination at...."
A lot of the trips are only 2 dollars 2.50 and sometimes is like a 5,10 mile trip, so uber app assigns all trips to me no chance to decline and many times i cant see how much is delivery anyway..
Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Make sure you do not have auto accept turned on under Driving Preferences.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Make sure you do not have auto accept turned on under Driving Preferences.


I went into Driving Preferences to see what I had set and found that I have only X available as an option. No deliveries at all. No other settings at all.









I may have complained one too many times.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I went into Driving Preferences to see what I had set and found that I have only X available as an option. No deliveries at all. No other settings at all.
> 
> View attachment 603099
> 
> ...


Different markets have different options. My primary market the preferences look like below. When I get into other area markets I have another line below Trip Swaps for Auto Accept. It was briefly available in my market then removed. I only used it one time, just to see how it worked. No ping indicator at all, you just get directions that pop up on your screen.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Here is one I found online:


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Sneaky mofos. Hiding such a thing in that manner.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, this is what is really happening on those "updates" lol.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Different markets have different options. My primary market the preferences look like below. When I get into other area markets I have another line below Trip Swaps for Auto Accept.


I was just notified about a week ago that our market can now filter riders based on their rating.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

interesting. My market none of those 'extra' options are available. Auto-swap, auto accept, min rating.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

german1986 said:


> Since a few weeks ago I have been unable to decline any trip, O used to decline trips that were only 3 dollars for long distance but took 4,5 dollars and more.
> BUT the decline X button has dissapear, so Uber pops up with trip info and says " head to your destination at...."
> A lot of the trips are only 2 dollars 2.50 and sometimes is like a 5,10 mile trip, so uber app assigns all trips to me no chance to decline and many times i cant see how much is delivery anyway..
> Anybody else have this issue?


u have auto accept on...


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I was just notified about a week ago that our market can now filter riders based on their rating.
> 
> View attachment 603294
> 
> ...


I only do Uber Eats and WISH I could set this for low rated restaurants. Drivers would happy to rate the restaurants more on how they treat us if this was a thing. The picture in my head of the restaurant manager standing in front of the tablet with three orders on the tablet that still say searching for a driver many minutes after the order has been completed and the concerned look on their face just makes my day. "I wonder why I can't get any drivers to pick up", Geez, I don't know Ahole. Make us wait outside for orders in the rain. No restroom use for drivers. Not starting on orders until arriving. Making us swipe we received the order before giving it to us or you threaten to falsely report us for being unprofessional. Leaving your tablet on to accept orders while you are closed. Yelling at us when we open the bag to check after you purposely miss items all the time and we get downrated by customers because of it. YEA!!! No drivers for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------

